# [RESOLU] [ATI] Radeon 9200 - Failed to read PCI ROM

## brunof

bonjour

je ne suis pas tres experimente, j'ai cherche une solution a mon probleme sur le net ou des forums, je n'ai rien trouve donc je reviens vers vous :

(c'est la premiere fois que je poste donc si je fais des erreurs dites le moi)

voila la config :

PPC G4 -minimac

je n'arrive pas a activer l'acceleration graphique, je suis sous fluxbox grace a xdm, sans xdm je ne pouvais meme pas demarer fluxbox

```
 # uname -ra

Linux new-host 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 #3 Sat Jul 2 18:57:47 CEST 2011 ppc 7447A, altivec supported PowerMac10,2 GNU/Linux
```

Lspci -vvnn :

```
0000:00:0b.0 Host bridge [0600]: Apple Computer Inc. UniNorth 2 AGP [106b:0034]

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 16, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

        Capabilities: [80] AGP version 1.0

                Status: RQ=8 Iso- ArqSz=0 Cal=0 SBA+ ITACoh- GART64- HTrans- 64bit- FW+ AGP3- Rate=x1,x2,x4

                Command: RQ=1 ArqSz=0 Cal=0 SBA- AGP- GART64- 64bit- FW- Rate=<none>

        Kernel driver in use: agpgart-uninorth

        Kernel modules: uninorth-agp

0000:00:10.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200] [1002:5962] (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200] [1002:5962]

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 255 (2000ns min), Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 48

        Region 0: Memory at 98000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

        Region 1: I/O ports at 0400 [size=256]

        Region 2: Memory at 90000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Expansion ROM at 90020000 [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [58] AGP version 2.0

                Status: RQ=80 Iso- ArqSz=0 Cal=0 SBA+ ITACoh- GART64- HTrans- 64bit- FW+ AGP3- Rate=x1,x2,x4

                Command: RQ=1 ArqSz=0 Cal=0 SBA+ AGP- GART64- 64bit- FW- Rate=<none>

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Kernel driver in use: radeonfb

        Kernel modules: radeon

```

glxinfo

```
name of display: :0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.4

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe, 

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_INTEL_swap_event

client glx vendor string: Mesa Project and SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 

    GLX_INTEL_swap_event

GLX version: 1.4

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_INTEL_swap_event

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa Project

OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer

OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 7.10.1

OpenGL shading language version string: 1.20

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_copy_buffer, GL_ARB_depth_clamp, GL_ARB_depth_texture, 

    GL_ARB_draw_buffers, GL_ARB_draw_elements_base_vertex, 

    GL_ARB_explicit_attrib_location, GL_ARB_fragment_coord_conventions, 

    GL_ARB_fragment_program, GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, 

    GL_ARB_fragment_shader, GL_ARB_framebuffer_object, 

    GL_ARB_half_float_pixel, GL_ARB_half_float_vertex, 

    GL_ARB_map_buffer_range, GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, 

    GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object, 

    GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_provoking_vertex, 

    GL_ARB_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shading_language_100, GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, 

    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_sync, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, 

    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_texture_rg, GL_ARB_texture_swizzle, 

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_array_bgra, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_array_object, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_vertex_shader, GL_ARB_window_pos, 

    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, 

    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, 

    GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, 

    GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_copy_texture, 

    GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test, GL_EXT_draw_buffers2, 

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit, 

    GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample, GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, 

    GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, 

    GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, 

    GL_EXT_paletted_texture, GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object, 

    GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_provoking_vertex, 

    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 

    GL_EXT_separate_shader_objects, GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, 

    GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_shared_texture_palette, 

    GL_EXT_stencil_two_side, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture, 

    GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_array, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map, 

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, 

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, 

    GL_EXT_texture_sRGB, GL_EXT_texture_swizzle, GL_EXT_vertex_array_bgra, 

    GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_OES_read_format, GL_3DFX_texture_compression_FXT1, 

    GL_APPLE_object_purgeable, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, 

    GL_APPLE_vertex_array_object, GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate, 

    GL_ATI_envmap_bumpmap, GL_ATI_fragment_shader, GL_ATI_separate_stencil, 

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, 

    GL_IBM_multimode_draw_arrays, GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, 

    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, 

    GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_resize_buffers, GL_MESA_texture_array, 

    GL_MESA_window_pos, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, GL_NV_blend_square, 

    GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_depth_clamp, GL_NV_fragment_program, 

    GL_NV_fragment_program_option, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, 

    GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil, GL_NV_point_sprite, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, 

    GL_NV_texture_env_combine4, GL_NV_texture_rectangle, 

    GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, GL_NV_vertex_program, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGI_texture_color_table, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

```

xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dri2"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "radeon"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option      "kbLayout" "fr-latin9"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",

        ### <percent>: "<f>%"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

        Option     "BusType"               "PCI"

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"         # <i>

        Option     "AGPMode"               "4"

        Option     "AGPFastWrite"      "True"

        #Option     "AGPSize"               # <i>

        #Option     "GARTSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"            # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DMAForXv"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FBTexPercent"          # <i>

        #Option     "DepthBits"             # <i>

        #Option     "PCIAPERSize"           # <i>

        Option     "AccelDFS"              "True"

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CustomEDID"            # [<str>]

        #Option     "DisplayPriority"       # [<str>]

        #Option     "PanelSize"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"      # <freq>

        #Option     "ColorTiling"           "True"

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCrystal"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreTunerPort"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCompositePort"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreSVideoPort"    # <i>

        #Option     "TunerType"             # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocPath"    # <str>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocType"    # <str>

        #Option     "ScalerWidth"           # <i>

        Option     "RenderAccel"           "True"

        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "ClockGating"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VGAAccess"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ReverseDDC"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AccelMethod"           # <str>

        Option     "DRI"                   "True"

        #Option     "ConnectorTable"        # <str>

        #Option     "DefaultConnectorTable"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultTMDSPLL"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MacModel"              # <str>

        #Option     "TVDACLoadDetect"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceTVOut"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVStandard"            # <str>

        #Option     "IgnoreLidStatus"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultTVDACAdj"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Int10"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EXAVSync"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ATOMTVOut"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "R4xxATOM"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceLowPowerMode"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DynamicPM"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NewPLL"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ZaphodHeads"           # <str>

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "radeon"

#   BusID       "PCI:0000:00:10.0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Xorg.0.log :

```
[  3994.246] (II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:

   ......

   ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

   

              ........

[  3994.252] (--) using VT number 7

[  3994.288] (II) [KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported.

[  3994.288] (II) RADEON(0): TOTO SAYS 0000000090000000

[  3994.289] (II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0x0000000090000000: size 64KB

[  3994.289] (II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 0 card 16 func 0

[  3994.289] (==) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[  3994.289] (II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

[  3994.289] (==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[  3994.289] (**) RADEON(0): Option "BusType" "PCI"

[  3994.289] (**) RADEON(0): Option "AGPMode" "2"

[  3994.289] (**) RADEON(0): Option "AccelDFS" "True"

[  3994.289] (**) RADEON(0): Option "RenderAccel" "True"

[  3994.289] (**) RADEON(0): Option "DRI" "True"

[  3994.289] (II) RADEON(0): VGAAccess option set to FALSE, VGA module load skipped

[  3994.289] (==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

[  3994.289] (II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

[  3994.289] (--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP)" (ChipID = 0x5962)

[  3994.289] (--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0x0000000098000000

[  3994.289] (II) RADEON(0): AGP card detected

[  3994.289] (**) RADEON(0): Forced into PCI mode

[  3994.289] (WW) RADEON(0): Failed to read PCI ROM!

[  3994.289] (II) RADEON(0): Attempting to read un-POSTed bios

[  3994.290] (WW) RADEON(0): Failed to read PCI ROM!

[  3994.290] (WW) RADEON(0): Unrecognized BIOS signature, BIOS data will not be used

[  3994.290] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[  3994.298] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:10.0

[  3994.298] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[  3994.302] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1

[  3994.302] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

[  3994.305] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1

[  3994.305] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

[  3994.309] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1

[  3994.309] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3

[  3994.313] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1

[  3994.313] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4

[  3994.317] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1

[  3994.317] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5

[  3994.321] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1

[  3994.321] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6

[  3994.325] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1

[  3994.325] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7

[  3994.328] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1

[  3994.328] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8

[  3994.332] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1

[  3994.332] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9

[  3994.336] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1

[  3994.336] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10

[  3994.340] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1

[  3994.340] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11

[  3994.344] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1

[  3994.344] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12

[  3994.348] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1

[  3994.348] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13

[  3994.351] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1

[  3994.351] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14

[  3994.355] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1

[  3994.355] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card15

[  3994.359] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1

[  3994.359] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[  3994.367] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[  3994.370] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

[  3994.374] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

[  3994.378] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3

[  3994.382] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4

[  3994.386] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5

[  3994.390] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6

[  3994.393] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7

[  3994.397] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8

[  3994.401] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9

[  3994.405] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10

[  3994.409] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11

[  3994.412] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12

[  3994.416] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13

[  3994.420] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14

[  3994.424] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card15

[  3994.428] (EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the DRM

[dri] Disabling DRI.

[  3994.428] (II) RADEON(0): Generation 2 PCI interface, using max accessible memory

[  3994.428] (II) RADEON(0): Detected total video RAM=65536K, accessible=131072K (PCI BAR=131072K)

[  3994.428] (--) RADEON(0): Mapped VideoRAM: 65536 kByte (64 bit DDR SDRAM)

[  3994.428] (II) RADEON(0): Color tiling enabled by default
```

dans l'espoir d'une reponse .... Merci

----------

## geekounet

Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

Tu as activé le driver DRI pour Radeon dans le kernel ?

----------

## brunof

voila j'ai repris le titre du post, c'est tout ce qu'il fallait reprendre ??

je ne sais pas c'est quelle option pour activer DRI pour radeon dans le kernel, j'ai donc fais un zcat au hasard, voila ce que ca retourne :

```
new-host linux-2.6.37-gentoo-r4 # zcat config.gz | grep DRI2

new-host linux-2.6.37-gentoo-r4 # zcat config.gz | grep RADEON

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON_KMS is not set

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_BACKLIGHT=y

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_DEBUG is not set

new-host linux-2.6.37-gentoo-r4 # zcat config.gz | grep DRI

CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE=y

```

edit:

Dans la doc Gentoo : Guide de l'accélération 3D matérielle il y a l'etape a suivre pour l'activer  et DRI l'etait bien mais il y a aussi  :

```
 [*]     Enable modesetting on radeon by default - NEW DRIVER 
```

Je le desactive & recompile pour voir ce que ca donne ...

Edit :

YES !!!

Merci pour m'avoir mis sur la bonne voie, il fallait juste desactiver cette option dans le kernel.... tout fonctionne correctement maintenant

Merci Geekounet...

----------

